# B.J. Penn Accusses GSP of Using Steroids



## Nos5 (Oct 11, 2007)

http://www.fiveknuckles.com/mma-news/BJ-Penn-accuses-Georges-St-Pierre-of-steriod-use.html

Yeah.... these two are def gonna fight again.


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

ooohhhh, Bitter!!!

BJ Penn is a dick, I'm sorry, the guy does my head in. Listen BJ, you are a phenomenal fighter and the lightweight king, concentrate on your lightweight reign and forget about GSP - Jeez!



> "It's just my opinion that he uses steroids. That's it. My opinion. I do believe it. I can't hand you any proof, but that's my opinion. In my opinion, he doesn't play by the rules when it comes to steroids and growth hormones and that stuff. Look at him. He's the worst. He looks like that every day. That's cheating. There is a reason why there are rules against using steroids. The rest of us, we get fat, then we train and get skinny and the cycle goes over and over again. He looks the same way all the time. Come on."
> 
> -UFC lightweight champion B.J. Penn tells Yahoo! Sports' Kevin Iole that he believes welterweight champion and longtime nemesis Georges St. Pierre is on the juice. Penn, who recently lost to St. Pierre at UFC 94 last January, also believes that St. Pierre intentionally uses Vaseline on his body in order to make himself more slippery during a fight -- an allegation that was famously corroborated by Kenny Florian in a text message to Penn not long ago.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

Would the steroids not show up in tests if he was taking them?!?


----------



## DahStoryTella (Jul 11, 2009)

lmfao, Penn is hilarious.

dude can't accept that L he took.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)




----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

Nefilim777 said:


> Would the steroids not show up in tests if he was taking them?!?


Exactly, although what I think Penn is suggesting is that GSP is taking them but getting away with it because he's clever.

As far as I'm concerned, BJ Penn is BANG out of order. To make an allegation like that with no evidence whatsoever is completely underhand. 

If another sportsmen made comments like that about his opponents in another sports, there would be a chance that he would get find or in some other way penalised. 

Who does he think he is making allegations like that?

Concentrate on your training and your pool side tricks rather than reminiscing about GSP beating your ass. Take the loss like a man


----------



## mihklo (Jun 18, 2008)

hes probably just saying anything he can to try to get under GSP's skin as much as possible so that GSP will want to fight him again. 

did i miss somewhere about this text that florian sent to penn?


----------



## spaulding91 (Sep 23, 2007)

theres no way he can be. i mean you get tested before and after every fight. hes even taken fights on short notice for example the 3rd hughes fight. 

i just think its the fact that gsp is constantly training and/or working out. he doesnt allow himself to get out of shape.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Wow. Now I don't like Penn even more.

Has anyone seen GSP's training? He is the most disciplined upon the disciplined. He doesn't look like that because of roids, he looks like that because he doesn't stop... ever.


----------



## slugfest (Dec 31, 2006)

Wow, what a douche, GSP should just turn around and sue his sorry a$$ for defamation of character.
" the rest of us get fat than train and get skinny" what kind of nonsense is that? I know many people who never train and are very fit and muscular, its called luck of the draw, or better yet, good genetics.


----------



## MooJuice (Dec 12, 2008)

while i dont think that GSP uses steroids, i can definitely confirm that it is possible to cycle off them in time for pre and post fight testing. Even if you have a fight on short notice you can do it, although if you cut a cycle short it will negate some gains. (nobody cares about gains when their career is on the line tho)

not only this but i can also confidently say that there are a number of performance enhancing drugs out there that are simply not tested for. HGH (human growth hormone) was always the most notable of these, however testing for that was developed around 1999 or 2000 i think.

the steroid scene is similar to many other illicit scenes in that the cycle goes:
criminals develop a new method --> method is super succesful for a few years --> authorities pick up on it and then figure out how to negate it.
The same applies directly to steroids.

in summary, i do not think that GSP is cheating. but i do have a degree in pharmacology and can absolutely say that if he wanted to, GSP could probably use steroids and if he was smart, never get caught. truly random drug tests are always a risk however they are not as common as they seem; most tests are always scheduled and fighters only need a week or so, sometimes even less (depending on the substance they are using) to cycle off and become completely clean

i've heard it said amongst serious steroid users that any athlete caught using steroids was too dumb to have been using them in the first place.

so ya, just some food for thought.


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

MooJuice said:


> while i dont think that GSP uses steroids, i can definitely confirm that it is possible to cycle off them in time for pre and post fight testing. Even if you have a fight on short notice you can do it, although if you cut a cycle short it will negate some gains. (nobody cares about gains when their career is on the line tho)
> 
> not only this but i can also confidently say that there are a number of performance enhancing drugs out there that are simply not tested for. HGH (human growth hormone) was always the most notable of these, however testing for that was developed around 1999 or 2000 i think.
> 
> ...


I have several body builder friends that can confirm this.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

I can understand why BJ would think that. It's probably inconceivable for him that some fighters train for their fights instead of sitting around some douchebags approving of every word you say. I'm not saying it's entirely impossible, because there are ways to manipulate steroid decomposition in your body, but without proof it's just being an ass.


----------



## Dream-On-101 (Jun 4, 2009)

Basically this comes down to jealousy on BJ's part. He cant understand how someone can have the drive and determination to train and eat right that GSP has, so he makes allegations of steroids to make himself feel better when he's tucking into that XL Cheese Burger for breakfast. 

Or GSP might well be on steroids, who knows? But until you have some proof you shouldnt be making allegations like this. 

A final explanation is that BJ is just a complete prick. I like that explanation the best.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

a) GSP might be on steroids. it's possible.

b) BJ is definitely just talking shit. his proof is that GSP always looks good? Um, not everyone gets fat BJ. BJ's evidence is nothing more than jealous speculation.


----------



## smokelaw1 (Aug 3, 2007)

Now I really hope Kenny friggen elbow-lobotomizes that shit-talking fugger on Saturday night.

One sharp elbow to that mellon, just split that bad-boy down the middle.


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

Anyone who says GSP _*must*_ be on steroids is misinformed.

Anyone who thinks GSP _*couldn't*_ be on steroids because of his training, drug tests, or personal character is naive.


----------



## lagmonkey (Apr 23, 2008)

MooJuice said:


> in summary, i do not think that GSP is cheating. but i do have a degree in pharmacology and can absolutely say that if he wanted to, GSP could probably use steroids and if he was smart, never get caught.


MooJuice I am calling you out. If you really had a degree in pharmacology you know that it's liberal coatings of vaseline which cleanses the system of banned substances. 

:confused02:

Seriously though, good read. Your "illicit scene" cycle was spot on.

Sad but true.


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

BJ, why do you make it so hard to be a fan lately!?!?


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

BJ is pathetic. If he actually hit the treadmill and stopped whinging and complaining maybe he'd look half as good as GSP.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

" Look at him. He's the worst. He looks like that every day. That's cheating. There is a reason why there are rules against using steroids. The rest of us, we get fat, then we train and get skinny and the cycle goes over and over again. He looks the same way all the time. Come on."

Is BJ really so dense that he can't grasp the idea of someone training all the time? Just because that is how YOU do it BJ doesn't mean that is how other people do it.

GSP could be on steroids, sure, but maybe he just works hard.

I think this is more of BJ's attempt to rile GSP to get yet another rematch that he doesn't deserve. I don't think GSP will bite, he has mostly ignored BJ on this.


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

Lol at BJ not even being able to imagine someone training all year round even when they don't have an upcoming fight... But I understand that his lazyness combined with his naturally endomorphic body type makes it hard for him to understand that somebody can have a sixpack.


----------



## KryptoNITE^^ (Jul 27, 2009)

BJ will train to the death for GSP.


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

KryptoNITE^^ said:


> BJ will train to the death for GSP.


What?

BJ won't be fighting GSP again. GSP kicked his arse, end of story, let's move on, it's over, bye now!


----------



## enufced904 (Jul 17, 2008)

This isn't some ground breaking news.. he has said this before.


----------



## KryptoNITE^^ (Jul 27, 2009)

LjStronge said:


> What?
> 
> BJ won't be fighting GSP again. GSP kicked his arse, end of story, let's move on, it's over, bye now!


You obviously don't get the joke.


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

KryptoNITE^^ said:


> You obviously don't get the joke.


Obviously not 

Know what one of these is >>>>>>:wink01:


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

I can't wait to see him bleed all over the mat Saturday night. Maybe it will leak some of the pompous douchbaggery out of him...but I doubt it.


----------



## The505Butcher (Jul 30, 2009)

BJ sucks at getting someone to fight if this is what he is trying to do. I would drop florian and a good fighter at 170, then come in with the famous, i am not impressed by your performance. I am sure that would get GSP motivated to kick his *** again. But saying someone is on steroids is just sad.


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

Just a pic for all the BJ-haters (like myself) to make them feel better.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

These are the dumb things that BJ does that takes away from his legacy.....


you know in baseball with manny Ramirez...they call all the dumb shit he does "Manny being Manny"

I call this BJ being Bj....when he doesnt have enough attention he creates some.....

Totally off base and unfounded.....Jealous maybe????:confused02:


----------



## Silva 1 (Nov 17, 2008)

War Manny...The NL MVP
That is a little of topic...... but does any one else on this forum actually like BJ Penn other than me


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

I like Penn as well as gsp but I dont think this bs will ever end


----------



## MooJuice (Dec 12, 2008)

haha lagmonkey. In actuality my degree means nothing; i studied steroids briefly in uni and even then most of it was focussed on steroids for theraputic uses; not for performance enhancement.

that being said i do specialise now in pain management, as well as addiction therapy - thus why i am constantly concerned about fighters who take pain medications. we all know what happened to mark kerr.


----------



## KryptoNITE^^ (Jul 27, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> These are the dumb things that BJ does that takes away from his legacy.....
> 
> 
> you know in baseball with manny Ramirez...they call all the dumb shit he does "Manny being Manny"
> ...


He is very entertaining though. 

'To the death George!'
'I'm not gonna stop'
'I'm gonna go to the death'
'Sean Sherk, your dead!'
'Did Kenny really say this shit? LOL!'
'After the fight, go to your bedroom, take off your shoes, lay in your bed, take about 20 to 30 minutes, and go F*CK yourself!'

:happy02:

*WAR BJ!*


----------



## Kodiac26170 (Jul 30, 2009)

I am a Penn fan and do not really like GSP but i sure wish BJ would shut his mouth as he only makes his self look like a cry baby.

Never argue with an idiot as he will drag you down and beat you with experience.


----------



## KryptoNITE^^ (Jul 27, 2009)

Biowza said:


> Just a pic for all the BJ-haters (like myself) to make them feel better.













lol, ouch.


----------



## wado lado (Feb 5, 2009)

Biowza said:


> Just a pic for all the BJ-haters (like myself) to make them feel better.


i feel better now


----------



## sprawlbrawl (Apr 28, 2008)

The rest of us, we get fat, then we train and get skinny and the cycle goes over and over again. He looks the same way THATS BECAUSE HE DOES STOP TRAINING YOU FAT BASTARD LOL:confused03:


----------



## KryptoNITE^^ (Jul 27, 2009)

sprawlbrawl said:


> The rest of us, we get fat, then we train and get skinny and the cycle goes over and over again. He looks the same way THATS BECAUSE HE DOES STOP TRAINING YOU FAT BASTARD LOL:confused03:


Like I said, he is training to the death.


----------



## LevelM (Jul 17, 2009)

LjStronge said:


> As far as I'm concerned, BJ Penn is BANG out of order. To make an allegation like that with no evidence whatsoever is completely underhand.
> 
> ...
> 
> Who does he think he is making allegations like that?


I believe Penn goes out of his way to say it's his opinion and that he's NOT accusing GSP.

I actually just watched a few UCC fights where GSP domintes the opposition. Look at January 25, 2003 where he fights Thomas Denny, after he wins he is running around the ring and raising his arms - big case of bitch tits that he doesn't have now. In my opinion GSP has used Juice, in my opinion lots of these guys use juice. So what, I'm sure most professional athletes/sports use steroids. It doesn't bother me, but all those who think he doesn't because he hasn't been caught - come on.

It reminds me of Brock's comments "I've never tested positive for steroids." OOOOOOOOkay!


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

Silva 1 said:


> War Manny...The NL MVP
> That is a little of topic...... but does any one else on this forum actually like BJ Penn other than me


It's hard to be MVP when you missed half the year. Besides Pujols should be MVP every year. FWIW I'm a Phillies fan.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

LevelM said:


> I believe Penn goes out of his way to say it's his opinion and that he's NOT accusing GSP.
> 
> I actually just watched a few UCC fights where GSP domintes the opposition. Look at January 25, 2003 where he fights Thomas Denny, after he wins he is running around the ring and raising his arms - big case of bitch tits that he doesn't have now. In my opinion GSP has used Juice, in my opinion lots of these guys use juice. So what, I'm sure most professional athletes/sports use steroids. It doesn't bother me, but all those who think he doesn't because he hasn't been caught - come on.
> 
> It reminds me of Brock's comments "I've never tested positive for steroids." OOOOOOOOkay!



That's because he got all new coaches and workout plans. They said before he was a pretty weak welterweight (although genetically gifted). If I remember correctly, somewhere around 2005 when he started training hard he couldn't even dumbell press 110 lbs (60lbs in each hand).


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

So much for the "focused, humble" version of BJ Penn.

How can it be his "opinion" that GSP uses steroids? That doesn't even make sense. 

I have just as much proof that Penn uses roids as he has proof that GSP does, which is none. Is that enough for me to go around saying it's "my opinion" that he's a juicer?

I can't believe some of you people are defending these comments. It's asinine.


----------



## hvendlor (Jan 15, 2009)

Did BJ really say this???? dumbest thing I heard for a long time...

GSP stays in shape, so come time of fight camp he can spend the whole 3 months improving his game...

On the other hand, BJ spends 2 out of the 3 months getting rid of his pie belly.


----------



## Incantation (Nov 18, 2007)

Bloody bald old housewife, gossip mongering loser.


----------



## LevelM (Jul 17, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> That's because he got all new coaches and workout plans. They said before he was a pretty weak welterweight (although genetically gifted). If I remember correctly, somewhere around 2005 when he started training hard he couldn't even dumbell press 110 lbs (60lbs in each hand).


 
I don't think so, the UCC announcers were talking quite clearly about his strength and athleticism. He was throwing these guys around.

If you guys have usenet accounts you can download the compilation Georges St-Pierre - Fight Compilation in alt.binaries.mma posted 21-02-2009.

Also if you read the book "Blood in the Cage" it also addresses (briefly) steriods in MMA. The fighters themselves admit copious use estimating 1/4 to 3/4 of all fighters using roids and GH.

http://www.amazon.ca/Blood-Cage-Martial-Miletich-Furious/dp/0618982612


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

I don't know whether or not GSP is on steroids(I don't really care either way) and the reasoning Penn gave is pretty stupid but not as stupid as everyone that seems to think he 100% isn't on them. I didn't know all of baseball's gullible fans transfered over to MMA. A Large portion of all pro athletes in every sport are using one illegal substance or another to gain an advantage it doesn't matter that they are tested. Manny gets tested more than GSP and he has clearly been using his entire career and only been caught once when there was punishment for it in 5 years.

This thread once again proves why BJ is the greatest. Bravo BJ not only do you continue to beat a dead horse but you switch weapons mid swing. Most entertaining fighter going today.


----------



## doubletap45 (Mar 24, 2009)

If anything BJ could be accused of using steriods instead of GSP. BJ only fights maybe 2x per year and would easily cycle on and off before fights. GSP fights more frequently and does take fights on short notice. Also the claim that he is fit year round is the opposite of using steriods. If he were cycling riods he would get puffy and bloated on strength cycles and then lean and ripped on cutting cycles.

GSP has his number and he can't man up and admit he got his ass kicked. Look at Rich Franklin, a great fighter by all accounts, but Anderson Silva is kryptonite for him. He deals with it and fights others and in another weight class because he is unlikely to get another title shot at MW. He doesn't make crazy accusations or make lame excuses for his losses.

I hope Kenny tears up BJ's face with those elbows of his and sends him home with another LOSS on his record. BJ is a great fighter but his childish behavior is bad for the sport.


----------



## TIME (Dec 31, 2006)

osmium said:


> Manny gets tested more than GSP and he has clearly been using his entire career and only been caught once when there was punishment for it in 5 years.


It's true that Manny has only been punished once, but he has been caught twice now by MLB's testing program.


This comment by BJ makes perfect sense in his world. Here's how it works. BJ is the best ever. Anyone who defeats BJ must have cheated to do so. Might be grease. Might be roids. But one way or the other they had to be cheating.


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

osmium said:


> I didn't know all of baseball's gullible fans transfered over to MMA.


Quoted for truth!


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

TIME said:


> It's true that Manny has only been punished once, but he has been caught twice now by MLB's testing program.
> 
> 
> This comment by BJ makes perfect sense in his world. Here's how it works. BJ is the best ever. Anyone who defeats BJ must have cheated to do so. Might be grease. Might be roids. But one way or the other they had to be cheating.


He wasn't really caught he just didn't try to avoid testing positive because he wasn't going to be punished.

That is what makes BJ so awesome he says controversial shit all the time, his entire personal life is a rollercoaster we all get to ride with him, and he murders people in the ring. There is really nothing about BJ to not like people take shit way too seriously.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

BJ...... what percentage of UFC guys get fat like you say? All of the serious contenders, and up and comers, stay in shape because the UFC is the highest test of physical skill. It's not for people who only train when a fight is coming up, you just happen to be that talented.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

There are likely many more steroid users in MMA right now than we'll ever know, but that's no excuse for BJ's accusations. His words are irresponsible, unscrupulous and very unsportsmanlike.

Hard to respect this guy for anything other than his in-ring ability.


----------



## LevelM (Jul 17, 2009)

osmium said:


> ...
> This thread once again proves why BJ is the greatest. Bravo BJ not only do you continue to beat a dead horse but you switch weapons mid swing. Most entertaining fighter going today.


LOL - nice.


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

Wow... and I thought Brock was the worst loser the UFC had on the roster... as usual, Blow Job Penn takes the cake.:thumb02:


----------



## Pr0d1gy (Sep 25, 2006)

You would be shocked how many pro fighters are actually useing PED's. I'm not pointing a finger at GSP, because he isn't clearly physically overblown like a Lesnar, but it would not surprise me if he were using some form of PED.

PED = Performance Enhacing Drug

Oh by the way, whoever was trumpeting Manny, he just got busted for using steroids recently by MLB.


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

Pr0d1gy said:


> Oh by the way, whoever was trumpeting Manny, he just got busted for using steroids recently by MLB.


Hold the phone...get the papers...this guy's on to something!


----------



## capjo (Jun 7, 2009)

Penn really is a spoiled dick. 

Listen to this stupid comment, “Look at him. He’s the worst. He looks like that every day. That’s cheating ... The rest of us, we get fat, then we train and get skinny and the cycle goes over and over again. He looks the same way all the time. Come on.” Earth to whiner...many males of the humans species have this same ability! Is this kid so detached from reality and in his own bubble that he honestly believes the nonsense he's saying? 

Sadly, I don't see K-Flo being able to get much done against Penn but Diego is next in line and I see Sanchez putting a hurtful beating on this lil prick.


----------



## MooJuice (Dec 12, 2008)

i saw an interview with brock lesnar recently where the interviewer was being polite, respectful and professional; after about 20 minutes of interviewing without a hitch the interviewer asks brock if he has ever used steroids and brock literally stands up immediately and asks all the camera crew and the interviewer to leave immediately.

with brock fuming and telling everyone to get out, the interviewer presses the question politely and eventually brock angrily says "i have never tested positive in my entire life." - What sort of response is that? How guilty cud he look? at least he could say "i have definitely never used steroids before." But instead he can only say that he has never been caught? never being caught means nothing?

anyway i never actually thought that brock cud be a juicer before this; and to some extent i still share this view. But the way brock acted in this interview literally did nothing but make him look hella guilty. I was actually pretty shocked.


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

Kodiac26170 said:


> Never argue with an idiot as he will drag you down and beat you with experience.


LOL.. that was funny


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

SuicideJohnson said:


> BJ...... what percentage of UFC guys get fat like you say? All of the serious contenders, and up and comers, stay in shape because the UFC is the highest test of physical skill. It's not for people who only train when a fight is coming up, you just happen to be that talented.


Exactly.


----------



## SonofJor-El (Jan 20, 2008)

Damnit BJ! WHy?! First the vaseline crap and now this?! Damnit! I'm still a fan, though it's getting harder and harder. :shame02:


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

bj is a retard.
just because he is "ice creaming" and eating buckets of chocolate every day, that doesn't give him the right to point fingers at others accusing them of taking steroids.
he is just jealous because he can't get rid of his fat belly.

hey bj. a tip: shut the **** up and start trainig. we all saw ufc prime time, how you trained and lied to dana white on the phone. in the meantime gsp was training like a mad man.
and we all know the outcome of that fight.

i'm praying you get your ass whooped by florian.


war kenny


----------



## AshyLarry (Aug 6, 2009)

MooJuice said:


> i saw an interview with brock lesnar recently where the interviewer was being polite, respectful and professional; after about 20 minutes of interviewing without a hitch the interviewer asks brock if he has ever used steroids and brock literally stands up immediately and asks all the camera crew and the interviewer to leave immediately.
> 
> with brock fuming and telling everyone to get out, the interviewer presses the question politely and eventually brock angrily says "i have never tested positive in my entire life." - What sort of response is that? How guilty cud he look? at least he could say "i have definitely never used steroids before." But instead he can only say that he has never been caught? never being caught means nothing?
> 
> anyway i never actually thought that brock cud be a juicer before this; and to some extent i still share this view. But the way brock acted in this interview literally did nothing but make him look hella guilty. I was actually pretty shocked.


Yeah, I saw that interview too...seemed eerily similar to the Mark McGwire incident a couple years ago. I honestly don't think Lesnar is currently juicing it - if you look at him now and compare that to when he was in the WWE, he's lost a ton of muscle mass and definition. If someone told me that he tested positive when he was in the WWE, I wouldn't have been at all surprised.

With regards to Penn and his wild accusations - seriously, when will this guy let it go? How long ago was that fight now? This guy has a seriously unhealthy obsession with GSP. First the vaseline thing, now this? Why not just look in the mirror, say "I got my ass kicked" and move forward to the next opponent?


----------



## dwn4THECOUNT (May 9, 2008)

its is my opinion that bj blows donkey balls.

well, he didnt fight gsp to the death, but it looks like he will accuse gsp to the death.

little bitch.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

AshyLarry said:


> Yeah, I saw that interview too...seemed eerily similar to the Mark McGwire incident a couple years ago. I honestly don't think Lesnar is currently juicing it - if you look at him now and compare that to when he was in the WWE, he's lost a ton of muscle mass and definition. If someone told me that he tested positive when he was in the WWE, I wouldn't have been at all surprised.
> 
> With regards to Penn and his wild accusations - seriously, when will this guy let it go? How long ago was that fight now? This guy has a seriously unhealthy obsession with GSP. First the vaseline thing, now this? Why not just look in the mirror, say "I got my ass kicked" and move forward to the next opponent?


 
He's got man tits....his chest is severely lacking in mass especially his upper chest its flat, where as in the past there was alot more mass there....


----------



## Pr0d1gy (Sep 25, 2006)

MooJuice said:


> i saw an interview with brock lesnar recently where the interviewer was being polite, respectful and professional; after about 20 minutes of interviewing without a hitch the interviewer asks brock if he has ever used steroids and brock literally stands up immediately and asks all the camera crew and the interviewer to leave immediately.
> 
> with brock fuming and telling everyone to get out, the interviewer presses the question politely and eventually brock angrily says "i have never tested positive in my entire life." - What sort of response is that? How guilty cud he look? at least he could say "i have definitely never used steroids before." But instead he can only say that he has never been caught? never being caught means nothing?
> 
> anyway i never actually thought that brock cud be a juicer before this; and to some extent i still share this view. But the way brock acted in this interview literally did nothing but make him look hella guilty. I was actually pretty shocked.



You don't really think a human being can look like that do you? I mean without using steroids, or HGH, etc...

Lesnar is the most no doubt case of a steroid user in MMA. It's not hard to pass these tests, people. And people are not designed to have 30 inch waists with 50 inch chests and 24 inch arms. Plus, to me, if you ever did steroids then you're a cheater. I don't care if you quit 5 years ago you can still maintain most of those cheat-made gains you got from when you did them.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Im GSP fan, and think his skills are amazing. I am also a huge BJ fan.

I am also a big sports fan. And all across sports, the best athletes are using performance enhancing drugs. To think that MMA is any different is just plain ignorant. I dont know who is using what, but people do test positive often. UFC Champions, like Sherk, Barnett, Sylvia, all have tested positive.

So why is it so crazy to think that GSP is doing something illegal? Just look at the guy. He is a freak. He has muscles that I didnt know existed.

I dont know if he is using anabolic steroids. I actually dont think that is what he is using, because that is too risky. But HGH is undetectable. And HGH makes you bigger faster and stronger. And in MMA that makes you a better fighter. And the better fighter you are, the more food you put on that table. So its only common sense. If I can take something that is gonna put more food on my table and make me better at my profession and I cant get caught, IM DOING IT!

Is GSP 100% clean? I doubt it. But Id bet'75% of these guys are doing something they arent supposed to just to get an edge. Its common sense guys.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

That it may be, but how fair is it to accuse someone of something like that with absolutely no proof?


----------



## Pr0d1gy (Sep 25, 2006)

vandalian said:


> That it may be, but how fair is it to accuse someone of something like that with absolutely no proof?


About as fair as having to fight one of them when you don't use any PED's....lol :thumb02:


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

Pr0d1gy said:


> About as fair as having to fight one of them when you don't use any PED's....lol :thumb02:


Wait, is this the repless thread?


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

All_In_GSP said:


> Wait, is this the repless thread?


lmfao.



I'd pos rep ya but... clearly you don't need it.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Pr0d1gy said:


> About as fair as having to fight one of them when you don't use any PED's....lol :thumb02:


Again, where is the proof? What shred of evidence has there ever been that GSP uses performance enhanceing drugs of any kind?


----------



## Ground'N'Pound5 (Aug 7, 2009)

BJ PENN









GSP


----------



## grnlt (Oct 15, 2006)

There is such a thing as genetics...I mean BJ could do anything he wanted and would nevr look like GSP. However, just because GSP has never failed a drug test doesnt mean he hasnt had a little extra help. There are ways around it, which is what I think BJ is suggesting.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Ugh, it's so hard to root for this guy. Fortuantely for him, he's fighting Kenny Florian.


----------



## zarny (Mar 4, 2007)

Nefilim777 said:


> Would the steroids not show up in tests if he was taking them?!?




Depends on what he or any fighter is taking and when they are tested.

They don't test for HGH so it's quite likely there are some fighters who use it.

Random testing is also a big factor; ask Josh Barnett about that. 

If a fighter only gets tested on fight night they can cycle and avoid testing positive.

Barnett tested positive for a steroid that is primarily used to cut weight by shedding water. Seems odd except for the fact it is usually stacked with steroids like Winstrol and Parabolan.

Barnett was cycling off of steroids to pass a test on fight night. They nailed him 7 days before the fight and he wasn't quite clean.

I suspect GSP has been randomly tested on numerous occasions.


----------



## MooJuice (Dec 12, 2008)

jdun11 said:


> Im GSP fan, and think his skills are amazing. I am also a huge BJ fan.
> 
> I am also a big sports fan. And all across sports, the best athletes are using performance enhancing drugs. To think that MMA is any different is just plain ignorant. I dont know who is using what, but people do test positive often. UFC Champions, like Sherk, Barnett, Sylvia, all have tested positive.
> 
> ...


hey man i agree with ur post, and i agree with most of ur posts, but just fyi HGH is definitely NOT undetectable. it can be tested for now. i'm not sur exactly what the nevada state atheletic commision's testing procedures are, but yes, if they wanted to, they could test for HGH. just a heads up.


----------



## Blitzdog (Jul 9, 2009)

grnlt said:


> There is such a thing as genetics...


yes and the problem with the Penn family gene pool is that it lacks a life guard

why must BJ make it so difficult for me to like and respect him again *sighs*


----------



## NoYards (Sep 7, 2008)

grnlt said:


> There is such a thing as genetics...I mean BJ could do anything he wanted and would nevr look like GSP. However, just because GSP has never failed a drug test doesnt mean he hasnt had a little extra help. There are ways around it, which is what I think BJ is suggesting.


No need to "Think" anything ... that's exactly what he's suggesting ... and doing so without a shred of actual evidence. 

GSP should sue the little pricks fat rich ass off for defamation of character. Some of the silver must have leached off that birth-spoon in his spoiled-brat mouth and is rotting out what's left of his brain.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

BJ has no defence here, folks. He was being a dick, plain and simple. 
I don't understand what's motivating people to stick up for him.


----------



## KryptoNITE^^ (Jul 27, 2009)

vandalian said:


> BJ has no defence here, folks. He was being a dick, plain and simple.
> I don't understand what's motivating people to stick up for him.


He is one of the best in the world.


----------



## Snappy (Aug 15, 2009)

It's possible, but unlikely, that GSP has or does dabble, but he wouldn't be alone. They aren't necessarily steroids but there are so many mixes out there and these guys, all of them, as much as those swimmers in their special suits, are getting some aid from their 'diets' - legal or otherwise.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

KryptoNITE^^ said:


> He is one of the best in the world.


How is that even close to being the point? He's one of the best in the world at fighting, yeah, but does that give him insight into GSP's use or non-use of steroids? By his own admission, no. So how is his position defensible in any way? How are his comments anything more than irresponsible drivel?


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

after seeing gsp with "Mr. Clean" and his "tiny wrists"
...things that make you go hmmmmm!!!


----------



## KryptoNITE^^ (Jul 27, 2009)

footodors said:


> after seeing gsp with "Mr. Clean" and his "tiny wrists"
> ...things that make you go hmmmmm!!!


hmmm... :confused02:

lol ^


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

KryptoNITE

Next time you decide to neg rep someone (for what, I have no Idea by the way) try and be a brave little boy and sign it.

Like I just did with yours.

You realise that by neg repping me (a premium member) that I get to see who neg reps me right?

Grow some balls


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

BJ Penn just cant accept the fact that their are fighters out there that are consistently better than he is.


----------



## machidaisgod (Aug 14, 2009)

*Do Not Be Quick To Dismiss*

BJ is a sore loser..no doubt. But consider that Matt Hughes a multi-time All-American wrestler was thrown around the ring like a rag doll by a wretling idiot-savant and it makes more than a little sense,add his fear of moving up even for one fight and its more than likely the doughboy is on to something.:bye02:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

machidaisgod said:


> BJ is a sore loser..no doubt. But consider that Matt Hughes a multi-time All-American wrestler was thrown around the ring like a rag doll by a wretling idiot-savant and it makes more than a little sense,add his fear of moving up even for one fight and its more than likely the doughboy is on to something.:bye02:


GSP is also a tremendous wrestler and Matt Hughes wasnt exactly in his prime. GSP is too big to make LW and just because he doesnt want to go to MW does not mean he is on steroids. If he beat anyone else we wouldnt be having this discussion. its just that cry baby penn doesnt like losing.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

BJ's issues with attention whoring and being a sore loser only seem to get worse.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

I loved the wording BJ used. 'GSP uses steroids or HGH, in my opinion'; such a laughable man. May be a top class fighter, and I respect him for that, but I'm getting pretty bored of his bullshit claims and whining. GSP beat him convincingly, he really needs to get over it and stop bitching.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

if kenflo would have won he would be on steroids too. same if sanchez wins.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

I heard an amateur MMA fighter who trains at my dojo say this. Whoever's doing exceptionally well, is always juicing.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

swpthleg said:


> I heard an amateur MMA fighter who trains at my dojo say this. Whoever's doing exceptionally well, is always juicing.


LOL. every champ is on it! duh!


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

BJ said these things before he fought GSP the second time. He said it when Sherk was caught for using Roids, so he didn't go and say that stuff after losing. 

I too get a bit annoyed when someone makes excuses and BJ's made a few in the past but this article is being blown way out of proportion in my opinion.


----------



## taz1458 (Aug 16, 2009)

GSP on Roids....Uh Huh....And Ken Shamrock is our president


----------



## ufcrules (Jan 11, 2007)

Typical Penn bullsh1t! Want a little cheese with that whine BJ? What an @sshole.


----------



## IDL (Oct 19, 2006)

machidaisgod said:


> BJ is a sore loser..no doubt. But consider that Matt Hughes a multi-time All-American wrestler was thrown around the ring like a rag doll by a wretling idiot-savant and it makes more than a little sense,add his fear of moving up even for one fight and its more than likely the doughboy is on to something.:bye02:


What is a wrestling idiot savant lol? Is that another term for phenom? 

Plus, what does moving up weight classes have to do with evidence of roids?


----------



## KryptoNITE^^ (Jul 27, 2009)

LjStronge said:


> KryptoNITE
> 
> Next time you decide to neg rep someone (for what, I have no Idea by the way) try and be a brave little boy and sign it.
> 
> ...


Can we still be friends? :thumb02:

I mean, we're both Hardy nutsuckers so that makes us even! ^_^

(PS I sent you another neg rep with my name on it a couple of days ago - Superman's Weakness)


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Oh Jesus, not this sh!t again.


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

KryptoNITE^^ said:


> Can we still be friends? :thumb02:
> 
> I mean, we're both Hardy nutsuckers so that makes us even! ^_^
> 
> (PS I sent you another neg rep with my name on it a couple of days ago - Superman's Weakness)


you really ARE a dick


----------

